# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Graphomat Jr., IAD Interaction Design, Zurcher Hochschule der Kunste, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

iad.zhdk.ch/en/projects/graphomat-jr

An open source project that supports automated and autonomous drawing.

----------


## Airicist

Graphomat Jr. Making Of
January 15, 2013




> During an interdisciplinary workshop at the Design Department of ZHdK Graphomat jr. was developed for experimenting with the subject of automated and autonomous drawing. Graphomat jr. is a creative tool as well as a platform for learning the basics of programming and developing for robotics. Therefore we wanted Graphomat jr. to be as simple as possible and at the same time flexible to use him a variety of applications.

----------

